

Google bets $20K that Chrome can’t be hacked - puente2
http://techblogged.com/google-bets-20k-that-chrome-cant-be-hacked/
Well I think we have a very hard work to win that notebook and the prize of $20.000. But maybe Charlie Miller would do it before. What do you think about this? It is possible to hack Google Chrome?<p>I think:  Impossible is nothing
======
us
As usual, stating the obvious here, it's a cheap way for them to find security
holes.

